# Does your pre-teen (who needs it) wear deodorant?



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

If so, what kind?

I'm concerned about aluminum-based ones, but the natural ones don't always work so well.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

right before toms of maine had to pull their antiperspirant, i bought $50 worth from vitaglo. its been over a yr and we still have 3 we havent touched. my adolescent son uses that. when we run out, i dont know what i'll do.

plain old deodorant has no aluminum, but it also does NADA for his and my pits.

so, if you decide to go with a natural deo, you'll have to deal with a few re-applications throughout the day.

that prolly wasnt too helpful, just my btdt.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Dd wears secret and Ds wears something I can't recall the name of lol. Neither is a natural brand.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Rain wears aluminum-free during the winter and scary-aluminum stuff during the summer. I never wear the aluminum stuff, but I'm not as self-conscious about some occasional odor, I guess. This is the best solution we've been able to reach. I'd prefer that she wear aluminum-free all the time, but it's her body...

We've gotten lots of natural deorodants for cheap at Big Lots, just BTW... they had Toms of Maine for a while, and then Nature's Gate Organics... all for a buck or two each.

dar


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

My 11yo does because she's a gymnast and really has to when she's working out. My 14yo was also started wearing it at 11 because she's got teenage sweat glands, lol. I think they use Suave and Degree.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

My almost nine yo ds wears the normal grocery store stuff. I tried the rock my dh uses but it really did not work for him. The boy is nearly impossible to hug or stand next to w/o deodorant..so I sorta view it as a neccessity.

And slightly OT...whats up with Tom's? I had a stick a little while ago and liked it. Why is it unavailable?


----------



## *caitlinsmom* (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't offer any help on the natural vs aluminium thingy.

DSS is 11and wears "axe" just proof of how much advertising appeals to kiddos! He was really hit or miss about wearing it until this past summer when his day camp at the YMCA posted a rule requiring them to wear it!

and a good thing too! He really, poor kid, has teen sweat glands already... I couldn't deal if he wasn't wearing it!


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

Our 10 yo son wears Old Spice...


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

My dd uses Dove, it doesn't irritate her armpits the way some others she's tried did, like Teen Spirit.


----------



## Monk (Aug 17, 2006)

Antonn uses Tom's Of Maine ... still on the shelves here. Perhaps its the last of the stock? Bran (my 10 yr old) reeks of garlic and likes it that way. He's training for a culinary career.









Richard


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Toms still makes deordorant, just not anti-perspirant...

dar


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Dd does not wear any most (gotta be 95%) of the time. To tell you the truth, she uses secret when she does use any.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

we love burt's bees - it's the best non-aluminum one i've found - lasts longer. nak


----------



## MrsCorell (Aug 16, 2006)

My son uses Degree. I don't really like the idea of it, but it's better than fighting with him about wearing it. He likes it~so I don't complain!


----------



## Momof3inMI (Feb 28, 2006)

My 12 y/o DD uses Bert's bees. Seems to be working for her. She used it the whole time (1month) at overnight camp and said it worked well for her.
Gonna try and see if I can get her to try the "rock", next time I need to buy more. I think it last longer, and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

he wears what ever dh buys for himself, which means clear gel types


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

My 11 year old uses Kiss my Face and Liquid Rock...both natural but also both only deodorant not anti-perspirient...

Luckily, she is scared of the nasty stuff too...during the school "growning up" unit, they had a nice talk about what make anti-perspirient work and why it is bad. One of the best parts of having a HB midwife come to speak to the class about puburty!


----------



## josie143 (Dec 1, 2004)

My ds uses axe or tag dd wears suave or secret


----------



## boomingranny (Dec 11, 2003)

Kiss my face makes a patchouli roll-on that we use...


----------



## MyNameIsBen (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmo780*
Our 10 yo son wears Old Spice...

This strikes me as hilarious. Anyway, I don't know when I started using deodorant, but I would say that my nephew started using it way too late. Poor guy stunk to high heaven while he and I were on a band trip to England a couple of years ago. I think this was when he was 14. I wouldn't think twice about allowing my child to pick whatever stink-cover they wanted, especially when they smelled pretty strongly to begin with.


----------



## trish6103 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep. My 9 and 10 year olds NEED deoderant. They use Secret or Degree. We usually alternate between the two.


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

My 10 yr old dd has worn it for about a year and she definately needs it.


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

My oldest DS wears something, I know.







Can't recall the name.

Next 2 daughters wear Secret. I also wear Secret. I start wearing it at age 9, all 3 kids started about age 9 too.

My 9 yr old came to me this summer and asked me if her pits stink. I asked her if they did, and she said, I can't tell. So, yes, I smelled her pits! And yes, she had BO!!









When I was a senior in HS my mom got a good deal on Teen Spirit by Mennan at the military PX. She must have bought 50 bottles of it. I ran out of Secret one morning, and ran back to the cupboard in the bathroom where she kept it and was bummed about the Teen Spirit. I took some, put it on, and went to school. By the end of 1st period English class, I had such bad BO, that I left school, went to Walmart and bought Secret (Powder Fresh only), went home, cleaned my pits good with a cloth, put on the Secret and got back to school before 2nd period ended! Never again have I used anything else besides Secret (even though I have ran out before and had to borrow my DH's Sure, but it's made by the same company, so it was good too).


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

We use Tom's of Main Forest something. In the summer when we can be smellier we use listerine.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I think I get am going the most natural here, we all use this Deoderant Crystal Spray Mist stuff that we found at walmart (







: ) and it _works_. Not as well on DH on those really hots days, but it does work, and it works for the rest of us. I've found if I forget and start to stink, that I can spray it on and it neutralizes the smell so I don't have to shower right away. (same with DD and DS1)


----------



## AprilDaisy (Jul 20, 2005)

My dd11 uses deoderant, not sure if it's daily though or if she even needs it daily right now. She uses Suave.

I found something at WM that was all natural, but we didn't like the slimeness of it so we quit using it. I also saw the crystal mist and may try that sometime. We normally use Mitchum.


----------

